# Uniroyal Tires  ARRRGGGHHH!



## SGaither (Jun 15, 2006)

I have to warn other and vent at the same time.

I purchased a set (4) of Uniroyal Laredo Cross Country 265/75/16 back in late March from BJ's Club for my 2004 Chevy Silverado 4x4.  After about 3,000 miles I notice quite a bit of boucing originating from my truck when driving at 40 mph and as I excellerate it still bounces but not as bad. 

I returned to BJ's and tell them I need a balance, it's free when you buy tires there so why not let them try to fix it?
Well needless to say it didn't stop bouncing.  Two days later I go to the dealership (truck still under warranty).  Tell them what's wrong and that BJ's balanced them but to no avail.  I get a call telling me the tires are out of round.   They put them on a machine that similates driving conditions called Road Force Variation (RFV) testing.  Two of the tires were able to be adjusted on the wheels counterbalancing the weight differences but the other two cannot be fixed.  This cost me $97 and some change.

I return to BJ's that afternoon and after explaining to the guy in the garage and to the manager on duty what is going on they finally agree to replace the two tires that were out of round, 2 hours later.  I sent an email to Uniroyal describing to a 'T' what I've been through and asked them how they plan on attempting to keep me as a customer and after 4 day I get a response that simply states, "We are sorry you are experiencing these issues with our product.  However, you must resolve this situation with the BJ's Club you purchased them at." 

Well the bouncing never ceases and after about 600 miles on the new tires I take it back to the dealership and they perform the RFV test again, this time only adjusting 1 tire and balancing 3 costing me $51 and some change.  They tell me at the dealership that the truck is running smoothly again.  That's where I call ****

As I drive away and get the truck up to normal operating temperature I begin to feel the bouncing return.  So my next move is I will return to the dealership tomorrow and ask them to check every moving part to make sure nothing else is causing this as my truck is still under warranty for the time being.  I might as well ask for my money back and reimbursement for the 1/4 tank of gas that mysteriously dissapeared from the time I dropped it off to the time I picked it up.  I also noticed my two front seats where moved forward, steering wheel tilted up, and front passanger seat cleaned off; weird.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Jun 15, 2006)

Shoot, take them back and get a set of BFG all terrains from SAM'S.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 15, 2006)

*I feel your pain!*

I went through the same thing with NTB and a set of Cooper tires and then a set of Michelin tires which I was sold as a upgrade cure all for my problem. They balanced the tires so many times they had to replace two studs they cross threaded/ wore out. When the GM dealer balanced the tires with a weighted roller against it they found that one had a harder area which was making it seem out of balance as it would bounce at that spot as it turned. I actually believe NTB is selling blemished tires at full price. I will "NEVER!!" darken the door of a NTB again!!!! "NTB is National Tire and Battery" for those who I am giving a free bit of advice to.


----------



## James Vincent (Jun 16, 2006)

Thats the Uniroyal Thump. I will never own another set


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 16, 2006)

BFG all terrains from SAM'S.   

I love these tires.



			
				Dawg In the Swamp said:
			
		

> Shoot, take them back and get a set of BFG all terrains from SAM'S.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Jun 16, 2006)

Firestone, affectionately known as "may-pops" LOL are my favorites.  Seems they outlast all the others on my trucks.  And do good in the mud too!


----------



## LAKOTA (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep, been there done that - one time and never again. Same exact problem. Never got the "bumpitybump" out of them. Stay away from the "Liberator AT's" at Wal-Mart too. I have 2 sets with the same problem.

Uniroyal = pain in the unnowhat.

-


----------



## SGaither (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I returned to the same dealership on Friday and they tried to tell me this was normal driving condition for my truck.  I hated to do it but I laughed in the young lady's face (service writer) who told me that.  I then asked to speak to the mechanic who worked on my truck, conveniently he wasn't available.  So I left and told them I would be taking my truck to another dealership and if a problem was found that wasn't my tires then I would be more than happy to call the owner of the dealership and explain to him that his service staff is incompetent.  So I made an appointment with another dealership this morning, they will be looking over my truck come Monday. The service writer at this dealership said it sounds like something in the rear end since I'm feeling this in the seat and not the steering wheel so much.


----------



## linemanscoot (Jun 17, 2006)

*bouncing tires*

been there done that, and still doing it. i have 2003 2500hd 4x4, i bought 265/75/16 wild country at's, put on last year, been back to tire dealer, at least 12 times to be balanced again. didn't help, went to dealership, they said samething, its suppose to ride that way, i don't think so. tires also out of round, have had them trued twice, helped alittle, changed out wheels twice, thanking i had a warped wheel, didn't help. its about to beat me to death, from 40 on up. bout ready to get rid of truck.


----------



## SGaither (Jun 18, 2006)

Lineman,
Go to www.chevytalk.com go to the forums and down to the 99-present full size trucks etc.  I posted there and have had great responce.  I was linked to a previous post which refers to what is called "beaming" evidently my truck has the symptoms of "beaming." 

To make a long story short it is when the harmonics in the frame become stressed therefore allowing them to be felt more.  The tires, shocks etc. act as energy absorbers and release through the frame thus creating a large tuning fork.  

Since you put larger tires than originals they may have changed the geometry of the truck enough to cause you to feel them more and differing speeds.  I went from 245/75/16 to 265/75/16 and this could have change the geometry enough for me to feel it.  I have my truck at a different dealership now and hopefully will hear something positive tomorrow (6/19/06).


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 18, 2006)

*You can't beat Bridgestone Duelers!*

The only tires I put on my trucks are Bridgestone Duelers. They wear forever. 65 to 70,000 miles or more for me. 

As a side note...I REFUSE to buy ANY tires made in FRANCE.


----------



## Dub (Jun 18, 2006)

Lead Poison said:
			
		

> The only tires I put on my trucks are Bridgestone Duelers. They wear forever. 65 to 70,000 miles or more for me.
> 
> As a side note...I REFUSE to buy ANY tires made in FRANCE.


      

Ditto that statement on Bridgestone and frogs


----------



## hpurvis (Jun 19, 2006)

my 98 has 160,000 miles and I have had he goodyears that came on it, 1 set of used Michelins and now am on my 2nd set of firestones and have never had a problem.


----------



## SGaither (Jun 20, 2006)

Good news, I think. The second dealer said he could not find what is going on and said his only idea was I get new/different tires to see if that helps. Oh and what do you know, I asked him about frame beaming and he looked at me like I had monkeys flying out my nose. Needless to say he had never heard of that, what a shocker.

I returned to BJ's Club and explain to a manager what my problems were and asked if I could upgrade tires and only pay the difference, she had no clue was I was talking about and agreed. So I found a better tire (Michelin) in LT 245/75/16 and only had to pay around $200.00 upgrade, they took $50.00 off for my troubles. This tire is the original tire size for my truck so I will see how this handles. I had to get the LT 10 ply tire because the other Michelins compared side by side with the Uniroyals I had were the exact same everything except name. Didn't want the same experience from nearly the same tire.

I drove it around a little last night to get the heat in the tires and no bouncing as of yet, let me get a good 500-1000 miles on them and we'll see. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mudslingerford (Aug 27, 2006)

i got  a pair of uniroyal tiger paws put on the back of my truck after my wreck, when they were slick after 6k miles, i went back to the tire shop and they said i had been smoking them but i had never broken traction, so then i called the manufacturer and they said that those tires shouldnt have been driven on a dirt or gravel road, !!!!!!TRUCK TIRES THAT CANT GO ON GRAVEL?!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are crap tires, i now have four maxxis buckshot mudders that i love and they keep me from getting stuck, and they can be driven on gravel!!


----------



## Guy (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't buy your tires from Walmart, Sams, BJ's or Costco.  You will often have to go through a few sets before you can find ones that can be balanced out.

I've been there and done that.  Try The Tire Rack out of CA.  Great prices and they ship right to your door.


----------



## LoneRanger01 (Aug 29, 2006)

I had the same problem with a set of contenental a/t's. they swaped them out for some bridgestone duelers for no charge,...... so i cant really complain.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Sep 6, 2006)

So how much is a set of BFG AT at BJ's?  I have a set of 265-70-17's  I want to go up a size.


----------

